# nsw annual pub crawl 2014



## barls (21/3/14)

so whos up for the annual pub crawl.
its normally the day before the million paws walk with this year make it the 17th of may.
we did try one year pushing it to april but it was on when school holidays was on and the turn out was abysmal.
so we normally start at lowenbrau for breakfast at about 9-10, then on from there.


----------



## fletcher (21/3/14)

barls said:


> so whos up for the annual pub crawl.
> its normally the day before the million paws walk with this year make it the 17th of may.
> we did try one year pushing it to april but it was on when school holidays was on and the turn out was abysmal.
> so we normally start at lowenbrau for breakfast at about 9-10, then on from there.


i missed last year so i'd be keen to come for this one


----------



## vykuza (21/3/14)

I'll be up for that!


----------



## barls (21/3/14)

any suggestions for the route this year.


----------



## sp0rk (21/3/14)

Aww, got a fishing trip that weekend


----------



## NewtownClown (21/3/14)

fletcher said:


> i missed last year so i'd be keen to come for this one


wont you be working, stockboy?


----------



## Pistol (22/3/14)

Barls, I'll give it another try if you'll have me, will do my best not to be sent home in a taxi this time!


----------



## matho (22/3/14)

I'll try my best but I'm not sure about the mod coming along 

cheers steve


----------



## barls (23/3/14)

Pistol said:


> Barls, I'll give it another try if you'll have me, will do my best not to be sent home in a taxi this time!


 I'm surprised how it ended last time


matho said:


> I'll try my best but I'm not sure about the mod coming along
> 
> cheers steve


what can I say


----------



## Weizguy (23/3/14)

matho said:


> I'll try my best but I'm not sure about the mod coming along
> 
> cheers steve


On one of the first pub crawls we had Dane (original Admin/ AHB owner), and Doc (from Doctor's Orders Brewing). A great day was had by all.

Doc may have even kicked off the first crawl IIRC.

Don't be scared! It's only beer.


----------



## mattric (3/4/14)

I am registering my interest.


----------



## mrsupraboy (3/4/14)

Hey guys keen on coming. What is the deal with the pub crawl. Are we all just going one place to another or is it pacific places. Also can ya bring mates. Is there any costs apart from buying beer.....


----------



## NewtownClown (3/4/14)

mrsupraboy said:


> Hey guys keen on coming. What is the deal with the pub crawl. Are we all just going one place to another or is it *pacific* places. Also can ya bring mates. Is there any costs apart from buying beer.....


 yes, all venues will be on or within 20 km of the Pacific


----------



## Weizguy (3/4/14)

mrsupraboy said:


> Hey guys keen on coming. What is the deal with the pub crawl. Are we all just going one place to another or is it pacific places. Also can ya bring mates. Is there any costs apart from buying beer.....


oh, you mean SPECIFIC places. Oh!

Usually no hidden or extra costs unless you make shirts for the day?


----------



## davedoran (3/4/14)

interested pending date


----------



## barls (3/4/14)

Is everyone happy with the 17th of may


----------



## joshuahardie (4/4/14)

Ill put it in the diary.
I am having to juggle it with kids sport etc etc. See how I go closer to the date, but history has proven that these are always good events.


----------



## mr_wibble (4/4/14)

barls said:


> Is everyone happy with the 17th of may


I'll pencil it in.


----------



## penrithbeerclub (4/4/14)

Penrith Beer Club will join. can you send me details so I can post on our webpage

[email protected]


----------



## black_labb (7/4/14)

I'll try and make it, I'll see if I can get the day off work.


----------



## barls (7/4/14)

penrithbeerclub said:


> Penrith Beer Club will join. can you send me details so I can post on our webpage
> 
> [email protected]


all the info will be in this thread once decided.
feel free to contribute to where you want to go.
personally im looking foraward to king st brewhouse and spooning goats.
anyone else have places they want to go


----------



## fletcher (7/4/14)

damn. i now work every saturday (uni life). i might make it out after that though and somehow-slowly-but-never-actually-surely-though-will-try-with-best-intentions-play-catch-up. 7+ hours head start though i doubt it haha


----------



## Doc (7/4/14)

Les the Weizguy said:


> On one of the first pub crawls we had Dane (original Admin/ AHB owner), and Doc (from Doctor's Orders Brewing). A great day was had by all.
> 
> Doc may have even kicked off the first crawl IIRC.
> 
> Don't be scared! It's only beer.


Oh how time has flown.
I'm out this year. I'll be in Adelaide for Good Beer Wheaty action.
Have fun.

Beers,
DR


----------



## skb (7/4/14)

I am keen to attend .. can probably bring a few hopeless beer fans along.. who like commercial crap but are good blokes anyway


----------



## tgiacomelli (8/4/14)

I can make it for a breakfast beer!


----------



## davedoran (8/4/14)

Would love to come but have sport till 6pm or so that day.
Might catch up later in the day


----------



## redbeard (9/4/14)

Im keen, so some places to choose ; depends on how many people & how lazy / far u want walk :

Bavarian (rocks) - breakfast tradition ! all imported - ask for the Maibock !! (u might get lucky!)
Lord Nelson (rocks) - all local brews
Harts (rocks) (lunch?) - 4 local + 4 guests, 2 handpump
King st Brewery (Darling harbour) (lunch?) - 4 or so local brews plus Matilda Bay brews etc
SG aka Spooning Goats (York st) - has 4 beers on tap, usually a few Riverside
Royal Albert (Surry hills/central) - has 8 taps always changing & burgers / dumplings
Local Taphouse (Moore park).... ?

Rocks Brewery (Bourke rd, Alexandria)
Quarryman (Pyrmont) - about 20? beers on tap
Lord Raglan (Redfern aka Rocks Brewery) - 8 local, 8 guest ?
Young Henry's Brewery (Newtown) (closes 7pm) - 4 local, 2 local handpump

The last 4 are outside cbd but could be the last stop ....
The last two are near train stations ....
From previous experience, less is more, so 5 or 6 stops is a good number, depending on your stamina


----------



## Josh (13/4/14)

Parramatta vs Dragons at 3pm that day. I'm probably not gonna make it.

Have fun.


----------



## Edgecliff Brewer (17/4/14)

17 May is good for me - first time in about 5 years. Hooray!


----------



## joshuahardie (5/5/14)

Im going to have to rule myself out of this one as it clashes with the central coast brewers barleywine brewday which i had previously commited to before.

btw, another one for the list would be Frankies Pizza in the CBD


----------



## barls (5/5/14)

ok so a week or so out. and we still need to decide on a list.
so 
lowenbrau
lord nelson
harts
sg
king street
and then who knows.


----------



## matho (6/5/14)

should be able to make it for the morning until lunch


----------



## gap (7/5/14)

> should be able to make it for the morning until lunch


Just sent you a PM but your mailbox must be full.

Regards

Graeme


----------



## mrsupraboy (7/5/14)

I'm going


----------



## matho (7/5/14)

gap said:


> Just sent you a PM but your mailbox must be full.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Graeme


yeah it was, fixed now mate

cheers steve


----------



## mrsupraboy (16/5/14)

How many peeps are going do we need to book a table or anything or just turn up and do the secret code


----------



## matho (16/5/14)

Sorry guys I'm out, I'm too busy and need to do a lot of things tomorrow.

cheers steve


----------



## stux (16/5/14)

Got a Bday party to attend

Please keep us posted on progress


----------



## barls (16/5/14)

depends on when your joining generally at lowenbrau about 9.30 then from then your better off smsing someone on the crawl.
pm me for my number.


----------



## fletcher (16/5/14)

barls' number is 1900-beersex


----------



## barls (16/5/14)

fletcher said:


> barls' number is 1900-beersex


charges will apply. gotta make a living somehow.
ring and hear about how big my mash paddle is and how firm my yeast cake is.
not to mention how quick my mash times are and high my efficiency is


----------



## Edgecliff Brewer (16/5/14)

I'm still in. Gotta do sports in the morning but will be there by 10am. Am following the list below unless directed otherwise:

Bavarian (rocks) - breakfast tradition ! all imported - ask for the Maibock !! (u might get lucky!)
Lord Nelson (rocks) - all local brews
Harts (rocks) (lunch?) - 4 local + 4 guests, 2 handpump
King st Brewery (Darling harbour) (lunch?) - 4 or so local brews plus Matilda Bay brews etc
SG aka Spooning Goats (York st) - has 4 beers on tap, usually a few Riverside
Royal Albert (Surry hills/central) - has 8 taps always changing & burgers / dumplings
Local Taphouse (Moore park).... ?

Rocks Brewery (Bourke rd, Alexandria)
Quarryman (Pyrmont) - about 20? beers on tap
Lord Raglan (Redfern aka Rocks Brewery) - 8 local, 8 guest ?
Young Henry's Brewery (Newtown) (closes 7pm) - 4 local, 2 local handpump


----------



## mrsupraboy (17/5/14)

Hey guys is it Bavarian beer Cafe first in York St or is there one in the rocks


----------



## vykuza (17/5/14)

It'll be The Rocks one mate


----------



## mrsupraboy (17/5/14)

Ok well guessing were at the lowenbrau 1st.


----------



## Edgecliff Brewer (17/5/14)

There within the hour!


----------



## barls (17/5/14)

At harts atm


----------



## Josh (21/5/14)

How was it?

Pics?

Stories?


----------



## mrsupraboy (22/5/14)

Pretty calm mate


----------



## barls (22/5/14)

crazy and wild but no stories as what happens on pub crawl stays on pub crawl.
should of come along


----------

